# georgie porgie



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

well he doesnt make it easy to take pics most are just a blur but here are a few hope you enjoy


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

and some more which took ages to upload so hope they work


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

he is gorgeous george, looks just like big bro jack!


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

he realy does look like jack doesnt he i loved jack :001_tt1:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

What a BIG boy now, he has grown loads and he's made lots of friends, he is gorgeous.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

some more


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

Steverags said:


> What a BIG boy now, he has grown loads and he's made lots of friends, he is gorgeous.


he realy is gorgeous isnt he


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

He is so lovely :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how beautiful is he, what lovely pictures.:001_tt1:_


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

going for a little walk  thought id share


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Walkies little Georgie Porgie:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures - gorgeous kitty :001_wub:


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Walkies little Georgie Porgie:w00t::w00t::w00t:


he is getting seriously spoilt!! he makes me feel so bad when i go out without him lol

if he hears me getting ready to leave he starts hovering round my feet and follows me EVERYWHERE lmao

he was being a naughty boy last night around midnight he decided he wanted a fuss so he starts butting me with his head repeatedly until i stoked him haha and when i stoped he started tugging my fingers in his mouth lol he was very gentle tho so fell asleep with him on my chest purring in my face

oh and he has learnt to give kisses haha if i ask him for kiss he pokes his face at me so i can kiss his nose clever boy that he is


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We breed some clever kitties.... ... We should have told you Ragaddict kitties demand love at any time day or night:lol::lol:

Neighbours must think you are mad taking Gorgie porgie out for walkies.....lol


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

Steverags said:


> We breed some clever kitties.... ... We should have told you Ragaddict kitties demand love at any time day or night:lol::lol:
> 
> Neighbours must think you are mad taking Gorgie porgie out for walkies.....lol


haha i must of looked crazy but he is so handsome i dont care lol one driver did slow down and give me a strange look haha 
my brother finaly gave him a proper cuddle this week and now he is smitten he has looked at me like im nuts when im talking to him and carrying him around like a baby lol but now he gets it !

i will have to get a pic of his baby cuddles he lays on his back in my arm with one paw on my chest lol he is just tooo cute !! he normaly falls asleep like that lol


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

So you don't want too return him then????:mellow:


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

Steverags said:


> So you don't want too return him then????:mellow:


noooooooooo

lol everyone that see's him wants him but he is all mine mwhahahaha


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow lovely pics, hes beautiful.
ive just got myself a kitten last thursday and id love you owners to give your opinion on him cos to me he looks like these cats. sorry to jump on your thread, ive put him on the cat photo gallery under my baby bella cos i thought it was a girl at first, but its button cos hes a boy.

keep the pics coming, i love them.
its you lot that made me get a kitty in the first place.

michelle x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its amazing when anyone sees my jack who is a seal bi everyone falls in love with him. mind so they should with those blue eyes and dark face and the pink nose


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

:001_tt1: 

double cutness


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

my lovely boy chilling


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

definately cuteness overload...lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Ragdolls Rule!

Loving the pccies of Gorgeous George. Such a handsome boy.:thumbup:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww hes so lovely!!


----------

